# Not able to enjoy art because of envy



## Kopatropa (Mar 26, 2018)

A lot of times I find myself not being able to enjoy art because some artist with a lot of numbers and/or better looking art makes me feel so morbidly down that I feel hopeless.

How does one get over that?


----------



## fralea (Mar 26, 2018)

When you see an artist better than yourself its a chance to learn something by looking at their work! Its an awesome feeling.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

You are your hardest critic, that's how it is in art. I don't think any artist is every satisfied with there work and/or status. The way to "get over it" is to just practice practice practice! Look at your favorite artist(s) work and see what you can do to make your work like that (if you'd like, you don't have to) this will help you grow and learn as an artist, especially with different drawing techniques.


----------



## defunct (Mar 26, 2018)

think of yourself as an artist when you're doing art and as nothing more than an observer when you're not


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

Empty your mind and pull out your dick. 
Think of the hot bara beast


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Empty your mind and pull out your dick.
> Think of the hot bara beast


This man is objectively correct.
Think of the bara, mate.


----------



## Kopatropa (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Empty your mind and pull out your dick.
> Think of the hot bara beast


I mean, if I give up art, I give up making thicc 'n' homo bara. I love thicc 'n' homo bara. I can't have that!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I mean, if I give up art, I give up making thicc 'n' homo bara. I love thicc 'n' homo bara. I can't have that!


You can have both, dont worry.. I shall be your sensei and teach you how to free yourself of this burden. To begin send me your nudes >:3


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Mar 27, 2018)

I think you're in a battle with yourself on this one. You are thinking to much about your own art when seeing other peoples art... don't compare.  There's a reason why you're doing that tho, get that reason sorted and you'll start enjoying checking art of high level without being so hard on yourself.

Take art as an inspirational pill that will make you want to do better instead of thinking you're not doing good.


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 27, 2018)

stop comparing yourself to otthers
most popularartists arent even that skilled and personally i found myself surpassing them in mere months


----------



## Zulus (Mar 27, 2018)

When you look at someone else's art, take note of when they joined FA and maybe look through some of their early arts. You will be surprised to see that most artists improve slowly over time and may even change their style constantly. Just know that every artist feel the same way as you in their early days.


----------



## Kopatropa (Mar 28, 2018)

S.D.O.S. said:


> I think you're in a battle with yourself on this one. You are thinking to much about your own art when seeing other peoples art... don't compare.  There's a reason why you're doing that tho, get that reason sorted and you'll start enjoying checking art of high level without being so hard on yourself.



There's a reason, alright. I'd like to be popular one day and seeing others' successes is very demotivating.


----------



## Aibiki (Mar 28, 2018)

A lot of my early drawing was done without access to the internet (or minimal, as it was the early 2000s), so I didn't really have much to compare to except published works. Professional stuff I knew I couldn't compare to.

At some point after entering the online art community, I realized there would always be someone better than me at art. There would also always be someone not as skilled as me.  But nothing except keeping on drawing is going to help close the gap between those who are better at art and me.


----------



## Kyzarius (Mar 28, 2018)

don't measure yourself with somebody else's ruler lol

you'll make it on your own time, trust me.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

As an incredibly envious person myself, I understand where you're coming from, but if we're specifically talking about _furry _art here I don't see how that could be anything you idolize.


----------



## Kopatropa (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> As an incredibly envious person myself, I understand where you're coming from, but if we're specifically talking about _furry _art here I don't see how that could be anything you idolize.


Not specifically furry art.


----------



## zachthehedgehog97-2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Empty your mind and pull out your dick.
> Think of the hot bara beast


...The What!?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

Just ignore other people's popularity. Popularity isn't a precondition to feel good about yourself. <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2018)

Don't fall into that trap.


----------



## Hopei (Jul 11, 2018)

Focus on and study what you want to give to the art community and the steps it takes to reach that, though never expect an end goal to come. The feeling of their being artist leagues above them never goes away, so pep' eather gotta learn to meet that challenge or learn from others work I'd say.


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 12, 2018)

Never compare yourself with well-known/popular artist.
If i would have done that, i prolly would had quitted right away.

Also, why comparing? there is absolutely no reason to do so.
Unless they are using the 100% EXACTLY same drawing style than you, which is almost impossible.

It took me years to find my own style and get decent/good at it.
Plus, i am still not perfect and will never be, because there is always something, where your mind tells you "This could be better! " "I could add this next time" "more shading! more lighting! add reflections! needs an awesome background!"

So ya, heads up! 
The most important thing is, that you enjoy your creations! becoming famous, is just a neat sideeffect and should never be your goal


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 13, 2018)

Deslarian said:


> The most important thing is, that you enjoy your creations! becoming famous, is just a neat sideeffect and should never be your goal



Becoming well known is high at #2 on my priority list right under enjoying my creations. Is that a problem?


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 13, 2018)

Don't feel offended now, but ya  it is.
In 99% of the cases,when people wanna become famous and try forcing it, they end up like you when you opend the thread.
Depressed, sad, disappointed in themselfes, angry?
Take your time with it, you won`t become famous in a few years, unless you got such godlike uber drawing skills, that noone can compare with you.
Or you advertise yourself whereever you can, but this option will prolly cost a ton of money
So ya relax a bit more and maybe place "becoming famous" on rank 5# of your priority list.


----------



## smolsketch (Jul 13, 2018)

Don't draw to be popular, rather draw to create your own characters and world and show people how you interpret reality and express yourself. Challenge yourself and learn new things and and the popularity will come with hard work.


----------

